# March Photo Challenge.....Discussion Thread.



## Tiffany

Thanks guys for chosing mine. Challenge for March coming soon. Watch this space..


----------



## alchemist

Good one Tiffany. Off to  the in-laws farm for me.


----------



## StormFeather

Done perfectly!  And a great theme for this month.  I can't wait to get out there with the camera


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Don't normally drop in to this one, but that comment has me wondering is this a story or for real; you farm in laws?  For what purpose... I think this is a vital need to know, Alc...


----------



## alchemist

springs1971 said:


> Don't normally drop in to this one, but that comment has me wondering is this a story or for real; you farm in laws?  For what purpose... I think this is a vital need to know, Alc...



Cos theres always a market for more nagging. And I aim to profit from that.


----------



## Tiffany

Lambs of course. LOL


----------



## alchemist

Oh, springs. Don't think you'll get away with the name on the front of your house for this challeng.e


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Hee.  .  I have a blackberry now (my camera needs a new card adapter to upload so I usually crawl to tescos and print), so I might just go see if I can capture something - I keep meaning to...


----------



## mosaix

Spring's okay for me and others in the northern hemisphere but in Australia they're heading into autumn. Still I suppose they must have something in the archive...


----------



## Tiffany

mosaix said:


> Spring's okay for me and others in the northern hemisphere but in Australia they're heading into autumn. Still I suppose they must have something in the archive...


 

I have no objection to anyone posting a Spring photo from their last Spring, if they live where it's nearly Autumn.


----------



## Abernovo

Well, as the snow's now starting to go, signs of spring should be just around the corner.

Looks up and prays the weather gods don't take that as a challenge to them.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I don't know if we'll have any signs of spring before the end of this month or not! It was rather lacking in winter up until February, and then it started snowing.

And Easter isn't until April this year, so I can't do that. On the other hand, Walmart is full of signs of spring, unless they've switched to summer already.


----------



## Mouse

I've just been roaming the wilds of Devon, surrounded by a gazillion sheep and lambs and I didn't take one photo of the damn things. Gah!


----------



## David Evil Overlord

*Goes to look in Spring archives, since Autumn officially started in Australia on the first of March.*


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Posted. And no in-laws (cage or free range?) were harmed in the taking of these photos.


----------



## Tiffany

Very nice, David. I do like the Lorikeets. They are such colourful birds.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Tiffany said:


> Very nice, David. I do like the Lorikeets. They are such colourful birds.



I took the lorikeet photo at my local park - two streets away from my house.

The bee was in my garden.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Come on, you guys. You can't let me win this challenge by default. You have to provide _some _competition.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I'm biding my time, collecting photos, sifting through for the perfect shot.

Never fear, David.  Expect your Crushing Defeat in about a week and a half.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

So, it's a Crushing Defeat (TM) you want, is it?


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

I'm going to try. First time really in a competition. And I'm not quite good with my camera just yet.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Okay, more photos! And very nice and springy ones, too.


----------



## anivid

Hello Wise Guys ;-)
How are you uploading a pic from your PC ??


----------



## Mouse

Upload your photo to Photobucket (or similar) and use their IMG code.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Sigh. I post from my archives, since I'm in the Southern Hemisphere, and Spring is a memory, forgotten until...well, until Spring.

So I walk out the front door today, and we are having a burst of late Summer weather in early Autumn.

And I get some photos of this beautiful black and white butterfly frolicking through my garden with gay abandon.

Butterflies. That's next month's topic, guys. Butterflies.


----------



## hopewrites

A snow storm is stalking me.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

hopewrites said:


> A snow storm is stalking me.


 
No butterflies, then?


----------



## hopewrites

not outside my room. and therefor, not alive.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Hope has a photo of a frozen butterfly for Spring...I'm not sure you've got the hang of this challenge, Hope.


----------



## Mouse

No spring here either at the moment. The fog has descended.


----------



## hopewrites

How bout some more roses instead of frozen butterflys? I swear I'll have spent more time hunched over the tub watercoloring roses for my brother's wedding than I ever imagined.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Very, vary pretty Hope.

Alex beat me to the punch by putting an actual spring in the picture. Greta minds and all that...


----------



## crystal haven

I am really enjoying these photos.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Me too. I am waiting for the frozen butterflies, though.


----------



## anivid

Hola ;-)
If a moderator comes by the thread "March Photo Challenge" - (s)he is welcome to delete my indispensable experiment in the form of # 5.
Thanks to friendly advices and own curiouity I managed - I think - to upload a pic without further blindgades ;-)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Got one up, I do have another but it's not quite as sharp as I would like, that's the problem with wildlife, won't come close enough, at least when I'm holding a camera.

This one comes with a free puzzle, in the tradition of where's Waldo:

Harry Hides (Okay it's not that hard to find him!)


----------



## Mouse

Um, I can't actually see anything in anivid's post.


----------



## crystal haven

Mouse said:


> Um, I can't actually see anything in anivid's post.



I can't either. I get in a terrible muddle with photobucket and things like that, so perhaps Anivid's having a bit of trouble with it.


----------



## Mouse

I know that sometimes images don't show in posts but I don't know why that is.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Perhaps it's a photo of a polar bear in a snowstorm. That's kind of to do with Spring, isn't it?


----------



## anivid

Hello, Mouse and Crystal Haven,

I tried Photobucket, but run into the problem with SIZE for a jpeg to upload to the chron.
Hence I uploaded a pic to my album here, and copied the BB code to an advanced comment - voila, everything clear.
My pic in permalink no 5 is the mimoses in storm - not quite visible to this world?
but in permalink no 8 they're here ;-)


----------



## Mouse

Ah no, I mean I can't see _anything _in post 8. Not a link, nothing. Just a completely blank post. It happens sometimes - certain people seem not to be able to see the photos sometimes. I don't know if it's a browser problem or what. I can't even see your album under your profile.


----------



## anivid

*May be I better ask*
*WHO is able to see Mimoses in Storm, pic/post 8 in the March Photo Challenge ??*
It's not a perfect photo, but it's a perfect motive for Spring, showing the two contradictory forces: 
Nature"s will to grow, even
under meteorlocical forceful weather, which we have here in the Pyrenees.
(Hope I spelled everything OK -somebody took my glasses ;-)


----------



## crystal haven

I'm sorry, but I can't see anything either, Anivid. 

Please don't give up trying. I'm sure somebody will be able to help you with this. Unfortunately I don't know much about putting photos up myself.


----------



## StormFeather

Hi anivid!  I can't see anything either, and also used to have huge problems with uploading pics.  

Are you on Facebook? If you can upload your pics to FB, you can right-click on the image and copy the image url, or web address.  Then, using the picture icon in the reply box, paste in the url. 

 This works for me every time now, whereas I had problems sometimes with Flickr and sizing.  Only thing is, I don't get to do the more fancy things like adding borders!

Hope this helps


----------



## Mouse

double post


----------



## Mouse

Ok, so maybe it's because the album is private that not everybody can see the photo?

Anivid, did you put the


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

I've got to ask. Is it wrong for the challenger to post on their challenge? If not, where's your post Tiffany?


----------



## anivid

The problem with all these uploading problems is, that when I can see my pic is uploaded and in place - I'm assuming that everybody else can too.
I now made the album public - does that help ?? - *meaning can you, the others see my pic in post 8 ??*
Sorry I have to ask around, but it obviously is so that what I can see, not everybody else can see - topsyturvidom - or magic ??


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, your photo is visible in post eight, now. A nice, yellow coloured tree.


----------



## crystal haven

I can see your photo now, Anivid.


----------



## Tiffany

Lilmizflashythang said:


> I've got to ask. Is it wrong for the challenger to post on their challenge? If not, where's your post Tiffany?


 

Sorry guys, not been around much lately, RL intrudes sometimes.

*I'm not sure if I am allowed to post on my own challenge?*
If I can then I will, but not be counted.

The photo's since I last was here are great & from some of you, very imaginative.  Please keep 'em coming.

*Another ask, do I have to judge the competition or does a mod do it?*


----------



## HoopyFrood

Of course you can enter the competition! Nobody is barred, and certainly not the winner of the previous month. Please do post. You will definitely be counted.

The judging happens via a poll set up at the end of the month. Usually Cul does it, but I saw his posts about not always being around on time. But there should hopefully be a poll of some sort around the 27th-28th of the month where people (whether they entered the competition or not) can vote.


----------



## anivid

Thanks All, am very relieved my Mimoses came through.
They had a difficult start in this chron world - but after some trials decided to come through - bravo Mimoses ;-)


----------



## Tiffany

HoopyFrood said:


> Of course you can enter the competition! Nobody is barred, and certainly not the winner of the previous month. Please do post. You will definitely be counted.
> 
> The judging happens via a poll set up at the end of the month. Usually Cul does it, but I saw his posts about not always being around on time. But there should hopefully be a poll of some sort around the 27th-28th of the month where people (whether they entered the competition or not) can vote.


 

Thanks, in that case I will. I'd fogotten it was by poll, the voting.


----------



## crystal haven

I keep having another look at all the great photos. I really love this time of year, and they capture Spring so well.

I will be voting... but it is going to be very hard to choose.


----------



## anivid

Hi Mouse ;-)
Just posted some Magnolias (post 20), which is a bit longer ahead than yours - but I still love your pic post 4 with the dark blue sky - just as it can be here - it's home ;-D


----------



## Mouse

anivid, I was just about to post about your magnolias! Nice to see another pic of them, such pretty flowers! Lots of the trees round here have got their flowers opening up. I want one of those trees!


----------



## anivid

He-he ;-)
I don't want anything - I'm just walking around enjoying all the others'
Mother always said: Take care of how much you own - everything you've got, natural (humans, animals) or synthetic (things), needs maintenance ;-)
Now, we'll wait and see who's magnolia comes up first ;-)
Good Luck, Mouse ;-)


----------



## alchemist

Only 2 hours to go, everybody.

Anybody around at midnight to post the poll?


----------



## Perpetual Man

alchemist said:


> Only 2 hours to go, everybody.
> 
> Anybody around at midnight to post the poll?



Just off to bed, so no, sorry - but thanks for the reminder. 

I've been trying to catch a pheasant in full spring plumage who has been coming right up to the back door and of course once I got the camera ready he refused to come back. I'll post what I did get when the challenge is closed, but I went with my second choice...


----------



## alchemist

A pheasant would certainly be a prize photo.

The hour approaches. Just so we don't all do it, shall I try a poll after midnight?


----------



## Alex The G and T

Aaaaarrrrgh!  Too many great shots.  It'll be tough to choose a vote.

All the best, everyone!


----------



## alchemist

Poll is up http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/535825-march-photo-challenge-poll.html

At first glance, it's anybody's win here.


----------



## hopewrites

yay its a poll and I get my vote in first. *happy dance*
there is something truly magical about spring sunshine. no other time of the year does the sun seem so cheery and welcoming as in spring. no other time of the year does the air smell and feel so fresh. no other season can delight the senses, uplift the heart, and enjoin the soul to song and dance as glorious spring!!
no other season inspires song in my soul so incessantly. thank you one and all for such delightful entries!
it was the sunshine and the look on the birds face as it scowled at the spring-mail armor on the daffodil that settled it for me. Storm Feather was a very close second, with magnolia trees and brilliant skies whose owners I regret to say I have forgotten coming third and forth.

Anivid and Mouse, sorry for forgetting your names while enjoying your beautiful entries.


----------



## Vertigo

Well I didn't get any photography done (again) same old excuse - too busy! I nearly got one of a Highland calf but I would have had to get into the field to get closer and those Highland cow mum's have big sharp horns so I figured trying to mess with her little kiddie might have gotten painful!

I voted for Alchemist, primarily for the daffodil. Wonderful simple uncluttered composition and the contrast of complimentary colours is just stunning. Mouse's magnolia in bud was a close second for essentially the same reason, fantastic contrast against an even bluer sky!


----------



## Mouse

Why thank you for the mentions! 

This is really hard. I really like Taly's primrose, both of Alc's but particularly the daffy, Tiff's daffs, both of SF's, Chrispy's blossom, anivid's magnolias and Alex's blossoms.

Gah! Ok. As it's _signs_ of spring and not full on spring-ness, I've gone for Chrispy's blossoms with the daffys in the background.


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the mention, Mouse!

So many lovely pictures this month.  Picking just one is always difficult, especially with a theme like this, but I was able to narrow it down to a top three - Alex TGaT's bird feeder (and spring), StormFeather's Forsythia, and the winning vote goes to Chris' blossoms.

Well done all!

Edit:  And many thanks for the vote, Mosaix - what a lovely surprise!


----------



## alchemist

I could have voted for anyone this month, but settled on Alex's pear blossom.

Thanks for the mentions, and for the vote, Vertigo.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

I got a vote! Thanks Rangerton. Thought I was out of luck, then again, two photos that ain't blurry, glad to have a go.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

I voted for Alex's pear blossoms, too.


----------



## crystal haven

I'm still trying to decide - they are all good.


----------



## Starbeast

I voted for Perpetual Man's photo. I liked the framed window idea.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well thank you Starbeast... not sure on voting for the frame... but it's better than my photos


----------



## Alex The G and T

After considerable overthinking... I have to give David my vote for capturing the bee in flight, and freezing the wingbeat.  It's rather the wrong end of a bee for a portrait; but with bees, I guess, it doesn't matter so much.  Which also invokes fond recollections of my own boxes of old prints featuring what I like to call my _Fleeing Wildlife_ collection; which feature the nether ends of all manner of beasts and fowl galloping toward the nearest copse.
Besides, Bees have been struggling on this continent.  With a dozen fruit trees on the Alex homestead, we have been watching our bees with a great deal of concern, over the last few years.

The local spring has been relentlessly gloomy and drippy.  Other favorite entries (and a couple of depressingly dismal culls of my own) invoked a groping hope for spring.

Loved the impressionistic texture of the Perp Man's shot.  The distant, but brilliant glimpse of some hope of sun.  The frame is an excellent presentation, which sets off the grainy texture nicely.

And the surreal extreme Blue of Mouse' sky and the Magnolia buds which haven't yet, but you know they're about to, burst into bloom.

Lots of great shots.  Tough choice.


----------



## alchemist

Thanks for the vote, TDZ!


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Thanks for the vote, Alex.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks for the vote Crystal, really appreciated.

And Alex comments on my picture are so much better than the picture is itself, it makes it sound as though I knew what I was doing.


----------



## alchemist

An impressive number of votes this month, which is good to see.

Not long to go now, and it looks like Alex is going to run away with it.


----------



## Mouse

Finding it kinda hilarious that I've got no votes.


----------



## alchemist

When Moonbat does a scatterplot of past challenges, you'll be off the screen to the right, somewhere near your front window.


----------



## Mouse

Nah, that'll be Leisha.

I guess my comment makes it look like I was _expecting_ votes. I wasn't. When I first started entering the photo challenge it took me ages to get a vote! Now I have a decent camera so I just have to point it at something and the photo looks good, whereas I know other folks just have the cameras on their phones and what have you.


But um... methinks someone's been a bit naughty and voted for themself.


----------



## alchemist

Quelle dommage. 

Nearly did that on my phone once. Pressed the screen just as the image shifted, not completely loaded.


----------



## StormFeather

I struggled to vote this month as there were so many that I really liked.  

In fact there weren't any that I didn't like.  However, some stood out.  Mouse's, Alex The G&T, Chrispy, Taly, Alc & Anivid  . . . . I couldn't choose.

Therefore, I roped in my friends to help - and they both voted for Mouse!


----------



## alchemist

Congratulations, Alex!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Congratulations! Well done Alex!


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Alex!


(Thanks, SF. Hope that wasn't cos of what I said! )


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Congratulations, Alex.


----------

